# Hakuba vs Myoko Japan



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

That's a tough call. Both are awesome.

I have a mate who lives in Nagano so when I visit he takes me to his local mountains. Which is Myoko Suginohara. Lots of places to go off course and get pow through trees ect. Not a bad park setup. Doesn't have much nightlife. That I found anyway.

Hakuba has more of a selection of mountains. Good nightlife. Easy to get to. And lots of pow and parks too. I think most of the mountains are steeper around Hakuba.

If I didn't have my mate to guide me around Myoko ,I would just go to Hakuba.

Im sure you would find both have what you want. I find Hakuba more tourist friendly.


----------



## skating101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Clevocapri said:


> That's a tough call. Both are awesome.
> 
> I have a mate who lives in Nagano so when I visit he takes me to his local mountains. Which is Myoko Suginohara. Lots of places to go off course and get pow through trees ect. Not a bad park setup. Doesn't have much nightlife. That I found anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply

Not that interested in the nightlife but hows the ski in/ski out of myoko? Hows the park compared to Hakuba?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hakuba is 1000000x more popular than Myoko. With that comes the crowds so be warned. I like my riding to be nice and quiet rather than busy so I avoid places like Hakuba and Niseko.
Myoko gets more snow due to being the first mountain to get hit by the snow clouds as they roll off the sea of japan. 
Both have pretty epic backcountry, Hakuba is bigger if you want to getvserious but myoko backcountry is enough to satisfy most and once again waaaay less crowded.

Im working at a lodge in myoko this coming season so if you end up going there drop me a line, Ill show you around ;-)
This is where Im working
Chalet Myoko - Home


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

skating101 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Not that interested in the nightlife but hows the ski in/ski out of myoko? Hows the park compared to Hakuba?



Im no park expert but the parks around Hakuba looked like they had more in them.

Ive not stayed in Myoko so im not sure about the accomadation. Hakuba is definitely setup better for tourists. But as said above. That means there is more tourists! 

I will be around Myoko for the last 12days of January next year, with a couple of days at Hakuba in the middle of the trip. Cant wait!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

ETM said:


> Hakuba is 1000000x more popular than Myoko. With that comes the crowds so be warned. I like my riding to be nice and quiet rather than busy so I avoid places like Hakuba and Niseko.


This is because Japan is cheap and quick for Australians. And Australians know that Japan *ONLY* has 3 snowboarding destinations: Hakuba (Hekoooober), Niseko (Niiisaykoh), and the newly discovered Nozawa Onsen (No-zaaawa Ons'n). Last time i flew back from Aust around december the checked in luggage was 80% snowboarding gear. And the entire plane was full of people heading to Negaarrrrno to see Hekoober. 

However due to all the Aussie crowds at these three locations, the night life is better (not normally part of Japanese snow trips), the number of signs in English and English speaking resort workers increases, and tours/access will be easier to find in English.

Personally i love Niigata, but keen to check out Myoko and Shiga kogen this coming season


----------

